
A brief history of AI - aidanrocke
https://keplerlounge.com/2017/02/08/a-brief-history-of-ai/
======
aidanrocke
tl;dr:

The main point I’m trying to drive home is semantic in nature. There is no
hard and fast rule that AI has to be digital or that it must be programmed via
a laptop. The key thing is that there are universal design principles for
building substrate-independent AI systems.

